# Estafa en Memorias Flash (Secure Digital SD, Memory Stick)



## Andres Cuenca

Millones de usuarios de ebay afirman que los han engañado y aseguran poseer pendrive’s usb falsificados que tienen "grandes" capacidades de almacenamiento *FALSAS*. Usted puede descubrir la verdadera capacidad de su pendrive escribiendo un fichero grande (por ejemplo 1GB) para luego leerlo de nuevo a su PC como es explicado mas adelante. Esta situación ahora también está afectando otros dispositivos flash tales como Compact Flash, Secure Digital y Sony Memory Stick.

1. Un gran numero (mas del 95%) de todos los pendrive de 1GB, 2GB, 4GB y 8GB encontrados en eBay son productos falsos que tienen capacidades falsas de almacenamiento.

•Los mismos son reprogramados a partir de pendrives de capacidad muy pequeña 128MB, 256MB y 512MB para obtener rápidas ganancias.

•Son difíciles de distinguir visualmente, ya que lucen como un pendrive verdadero. La mayoria de ellos incluso vienen empacados como si de un pendrive verdadero se tratara.


2. Las marcas falsificadas que mas COMUNMENTE y ABUNDANTEMENTE se encuentran en eBay son:

• *SanDisk* - Cruzer Mini o Micro: (El pendrive ScanDisk falsificado no viene provisto de software tales como "CruzerLock2, PocketCache, CruzerSync & SecurDataStor) Su empaquetado individual no tiene "la etiqueta metálica con el Holograma 3D de ScanDisk". Otra forma rápida es identificando la etiqueta que viene pegada al pendrive la cual usualmente el articulo FALSO es "Cruzer Mini 2.0 GB" y en el genuino es "Cruzer Mini 2 GB".

• *Sony* – Micro Vault: (El pendrive Sony falsificado no viene provisto del software "Virtual Expander").

• *Kingston* – Data Traveler I y II: (El pendrive Kingston falsificado no viene provisto del software "Migo").

• *Imation* - Swivel y Mini: (El pendrive Imation falsificado no viene provisto del software "Imation Flash Manager").

• *Hyundai*, *Laser*, *LG*, *Transcend*, *TwinMOS*.

• Pendrive’s sin Nombre y/o Marca.


3. *¿Cómo saber si su Pendrive es falso y tiene capacidad de almacenamiento falsa?*

• La falsificación le engañará mostrando la “gran capacidad falsa” cuando usted la conecta en su PC. Pero no podrán almacenar datos de gran tamaño según como lo indican.

• Usted debe escribir un archivo GRANDE (1GB, 2GB, 4GB, 8GB) en su pendrive para probar su pendrive. Luego leer el mismo archivo y colocarlo en alguna otra ubicación de su PC. El proceso de lectura es la única manera de descubrir su capacidad verdadera.

• Un pendrive genuino completa la transferencia de un archivo de 1GB en un tiempo que puede estar entre 60 y 180 segundos (de 1 a 3 minutos) y usualmente el tiempo de escritura es el doble que el de lectura.

• Un pendrive falso tomara un tiempo excesivo (1 a 2 HORAS) “pretendiendo” escribir el mismo archivo, pero la data no esta realmente siendo escrita. Es por esto que cuando tu intentes leerlo del pendrive demandará los datos como CORRUPTOS (o dañados). También se ha divulgado que aparecen muchos archivos y carpetas extraños que no se pueden eliminar.

• Las falsificaciones se envían generalmente hacia fuera desde ASIA especialmente CHINA, HONG-KONG y COREA y los mismos son ofrecidos en los sitios eBay de Australia, Estados Unidos y Europa. Algunos incluso fingen ser vendedores Australianos, asi que Tenga Precaución…

• Los modelos falsificados no se puede encontrar o comparar con ningun modelo genuino en el Web Site del fabricante.

• Los dispositivos “USB Flash Drive/Secure Digital/Memory Stick falsos están inundando el mercado eBay a un muy bajo precio de compra al estilo “SI LO COMPRA AHORA”, sobre todo los provenientes de China, con lo que usted piensa que es un TREMENDO NEGOCIO!!!

El resto del articulo lo pueden encontrar (EN INGLES) en este enlace


----------



## emiion

bueno a la gente tonta no mas las estafan


----------



## MaMu

emiion dijo:
			
		

> bueno a la gente tonta no mas las estafan



Quien compra de "buena fe" no es tonto.


----------



## maunix

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> emiion dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno a la gente tonta no mas las estafan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quien compra de "buena fe" no es tonto.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Coincido, creo que *emiion* no sabe lo que está diciendo o tal vez sea de los que practican este tipo de engaños...

*Li-on* gracias por el informe, realmente es para estar advertidos.  En mi país, no se usa ebay pero si sus primos mercadolibre y deremate.  Muchos publicitan cosas a un precio muy bueno y cuando los vas a ver te invitan a pasar a su 'oficina' y ahí te asaltan... como saben que vas con el dinero...   


PD: creo que hay un error, la marca no es Scandisk sino *SANDISK*.   .  Tal vez se te escapó por similitud con el famoso software de búsqueda de errores en el disco duro


----------



## Andres Cuenca

maunix dijo:
			
		

> Creo que hay un error, la marca no es Scandisk sino *SANDISK*.   .  Tal vez se te escapó por similitud con el famoso software de búsqueda de errores en el disco duro



Tienes razon, ya lo corrigo.

Ultimamente he conocido muchos casos de personas que compran estas memorias a traves de mercadolibre, se dejan tentar por las superpromociones y caen. Aunque no se dan cuenta sino hasta que tratan de usar toda la capacidad de la memoria.

Es que una memoria de 2G a un equivalente de 30 dolares, es muy sospechoso. No creen?

Saludos.


----------



## maunix

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> maunix dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que hay un error, la marca no es Scandisk sino *SANDISK*.   .  Tal vez se te escapó por similitud con el famoso software de búsqueda de errores en el disco duro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razon, ya lo corrigo.
> 
> Ultimamente he conocido muchos casos de personas que compran estas memorias a traves de mercadolibre, se dejan tentar por las superpromociones y caen. Aunque no se dan cuenta sino hasta que tratan de usar toda la capacidad de la memoria.
> 
> Es que una memoria de 2G a un equivalente de 30 dolares, es muy sospechoso. No creen?
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Si... ya lo creo que no hay relación entre el precio y la capacidad de la memoria.

Como dice el dicho "Cuando la limosna es grande, hasta el mendigo desconfía...."


----------



## andrezitofer

LO ÚNICO QUE RECOMIENDO ES Q CUANDO VAYAN A COMPRAR PEN DRIVES DE GRAN CAPACIDAD LO HAGAN EN DISTRIBUIDORES DIRECTOS O EN SU DEFECTO EN TIENDAS CONFIABLES, DONDE TE DEN UNA BUENA GARANTÍA.

HASTA LUEG_o

_
@nDREz
Bogotá, Colombia.


----------



## neutron

que es eso del software "Migo"??

yo tengo un pen drive de 1GB, Kingston, que en realidad tiene 983MB, igual en el blister dice que parte de su capacidad esta utilizada para driver y otros...

quiero saber que ese soft... 

gracias...


----------



## mabauti

acabo de comprar un kingston (512MB) en una tienda de computo legalmente establecida, usa 30MB para su propio driver y el resto - 480 - es para el uso.

Li-on : hay alguna otra manera de identificar memoria falsa?


----------



## tiopepe123

Aunque es un poco off-topic cuidadin con las camaras digitales, no todas soportan grandes capacidades, esto es debido a que utilizan las viejas fat.
Preguntat si comprais memoria de tamaño gigante de mas 2G si no me equivoco.


----------



## maunix

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Aunque es un poco off-topic cuidadin con las camaras digitales, no todas soportan grandes capacidades, esto es debido a que utilizan las viejas fat.
> Preguntat si comprais memoria de tamaño gigante de mas 2G si no me equivoco.



Exacto, en su gran mayoría usan el formato FAT16, el cual llega a direccionar hasta 2 GigaBytes.

Saludos


----------



## edgardiego

Para q no sean engañados por ese tipo de dispositivos elevados en su gran mayoria por software y q si aparecen con 2 y 3 y 4 hasta 8gb es bueno darle a la memoria un formato a bajo nivel a la memoria antes de comprar esto nos permitira ver el tamaño real de la memoria q generalmente son de 32mb 64,128 256 y hasta 512mb expandidos a mayores capacidades.

les recomiendo un software. q es freeware
http://www.pc-ayuda.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=11
Saludos
EdgarDiego


----------



## Luis Francisco Hernandez

Desde Colombia, 
Hola, tu sugieres que hagamos la adquisicion de  las USB U3 en lugares confiables, te cuento que aqui en Colombia no hay mucho de eso, pero si quisiera que me dijeran que tan confiables son los sitios de compra online mercadolibre por ejemplo, alqguien que tenga la experiencia. O si no en donde se puede comprar adecuadamente una Sandisk de 4gb sin problemas aqui en Bogota Garcias.


----------



## jerryoli

todo mal , pero lo mejor es comprar algo confiable 
 sino cuesta caro


----------



## supertech

No es cuestion de que se sospeche de que como son baratos son falsos lo que pasa es que uno compra a veces pensando que son robados o traidos por los caminos verdes o contrabando, pero imaginarse que son falsos es dificil.
Yo fui embaucado con los VAIO FAKE compre dos baratisimos, los compre por el medio de la Buhoneria una persona me llego con un bolso con cientos de estos dispositivos, los cuales yo no tenia mucho dinero (Menos Mal) y solo compre dos despues de haber pedido super rebaja y todo. Los probe delante de la persona y me confie con al descripción he identificación, pero siempre pense que eran robados o traidos de contrabando.

Al revenderlos me eche el chasco del siglo ya que me los devolvieron y tuve que asumir la perdida devolviendo el dinero, en ese momento busque información y me lleve la sorpresa sobre estos dispositivos de que me habian embaucado.

Lo que aprendi es que nunca compres a los Bhuoneros lo barato sale caro y si tu intuicion te dice algo, averigua y despues actua y si representas una tienda tienes que tener mucho cuidado a quien le compras.

Soy de Venezuela  y aqui la buhoneria es comun en Venezuela y que mi pais es una sola Buhoneria es casi legal ya que no hacen nada contra ellos.

Saludos


----------



## LonElY

yo tengo información sobre esto ,
para saber la verdadera capacidad
del reprodctor deben abrirlo y fijarse
en el chip de memoria 
[comunmente samsung o hynix]
y entre los numeros de serie dice:

Samsung ej: K9x*1*Gxxxxx 
o hynix ej: HY27UH08*1*G2M
1Gb (GigaBit) = 128MB (MegaByte)
siendo 1 Byte = 8 bits determinen
cuanto tiene su chip de memoria
si dice 2Gb es 256MB , 
4Gb=512MB, 8Gb=1GB

espero les Sirva , saluds ^^


----------



## spiritual aura

pues no solo en las memorias usb, tambien en los discos duros pasa lo mismo.

         yo compre un disco duro de 250 gigas de la marca seagate pero cuando iba en 130 gigas empezo a fallar  exactamente igual a como describen en las memorias, al final de cuentas el disco solo es de 140 gigas.  el bios me marca de 250, al igual que los programas para formatear, pero a la hora de la hora solo 140 son viables.


----------



## tiopepe123

Que raro has probado a utilizar las erramientas del seagate como seatools y compañia?
Ademas las pacidades son standart y 130G no existe.

bajate una suite para estos casos como el hirens
http://my.opera.com/MrKogoyo/blog/2007/04/29/hirens-bootcd-v9-0

Es una herramienta importante cuando tienes problemas en el pc, vale la pena tenerlo en CD


----------



## capitanp

Igual hay gente sin escrupulos


----------



## spiritual aura

voy a probar ese programa, pero he intentado con varios, y si me llega a marcar los 250, pero cuando estoy a punto de llegar a 130 empieza a marcar error y si lo forzo empieza a borrrar los archivos mas viejos que tengo, asi que mejor decidi solo usar los 130 gigas reales del disco duro.

   gracias por el consejo.


----------



## tiopepe123

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Igual hay gente sin escrupulos



Ya me parecia a mi que meter una wifi en un usb no funcionava, la culpa como veo es que le falta covertura porque la antena esta torcida y  flacida.


----------



## ChaD

Bueno ya que estamos en tema les hago una pregunta. Puntualmente me refiero a las memory sticks de cualquier tipo (PRODUO/M2...). Es sabido que se venden memory sticks truchas a un precio muy inferior de las memory sticks originales vendidas por Sony. Mi pregunta es: será mal negocio comprar una de estas memorias? En que puede diferir de una original?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Para empezar alguien mencionó la buhonería. Efectivamente el que vende mercancías robadas o en mal estado es un estafador, así como el que compra sabiendo la procedencia dudosa de los productos es un listillo, y se merece que le estafen.

Comprar mercancía robada, así como software, películas, música ilegal mp3, etc, es completamente ilegal y sancionable, por lo menos así establecen las leyes.

Otra de las cosas que me sorprende es que la gente no aprende nunca. Si tu compras un buen producto, un memory stick original, un disco duro original, etc, estas comprando una garantía de funcionamiento.

Si compras un producto a mitad de precio, y a los meses deja de funcionar, es la peor inversión que uno puede hacer, puesto que habrá que comprar dos veces.

Un pais en el que la gente se anda robando, se expolia a los que hacen las cosas legalmente, se pisotean los derechos, se roba a los autores, es normal que haya víctimas que a la vez son verdugos, lo que fomenta un círculo vicioso del que lo único que se consigue es hacer mas pobres a los pobres, y mas ricos a los ricos.

Pienso que el gigante asiatico nos está invadiendo de falsificaciones y productos tóxicos, cosa que es responsable el gobierno de cada país, donde la corruptela es la tónica habitual, sobretodo en muchos países que están en vias de desarrollo y la gente opta por el camino más fácil para enriquecerse sin tener en cuenta las consecuencias.

Saludos, y un consejo, comprad productos originales.


----------



## raulitomyr

Hola
Soy nuevo en este foro y estoy muy interesado en el Tema.
Acabo de comprar una memoria Flash marca Crown (Se supone original, creo). demas de Flash Drive, tine reproductor MP3, grabadora y radio FM, y la compre de una tienda al parecer autorizada y con todo el tramite. Pero me llama la atensión que al descargar archivos de la Web (para probar capacidad), llego a 589 MB (Se supone que es 1GB) y desde ahi indica que "no se pueden crear archivos ni carpetas". Los programas son normalmente transferidos de ida y vuelta, y cuando reviso tanto el pendrive como por la PC, ambos me informaciónrman que hay espacio de almacenamiento aun (40% disponible mas o menos). ¿Compre un flash pirata y trucho, o se debe a algun otro eror?. Lei aca que son los de 128 Mb "mutados", pero quisiera que me aclaren mi ignoranca
Gracias de antemano
Raulito


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

raulitomyr: Algunas pendrive con mp3 traen opciones de modo en q trabaja la memoria: Normal, Encrypted, Double Drive, si tu memoria tiene esa memoria es probable q tu memoria este trabajando como double Drive, mira en la configuracion, si tienes esa funcion, ponla en normal (o single drive segun como aparezca en tu memoria en caso de tener esa opcion). Si tu memoria no tiene esas opciones, es probable q te hayan estafado, seria bueno q formatees tu memoria usb con un software de bajo nivel, busca en internet una pagina q creo q es: http://hddguru.com, ellos te ofrecen una herramienta gratuita llamada: HDD low level format tool, con eso puede ver el tamaño real de tu memoria y la formateas, si con la formateada te reduce la capacidad es probable q hayas sido victima de estafa. Despues de formatearla con esta herramienta, deberas darle un formato normal para q windows le asigne el sistema de archivos (la FAT). Si aun asi sigues co nel problema, escuche hablar de una aplicacion q permite duplicar y por ende restaurar al tamaño original las memorias. 


En cuanto a algun post q vi anteriormente, los chips de las memorias USB originales, nunca traen marcados la capacidad (he reparado memorias kingston, sandisk, markvision, sony, etc.). y ninguna de ellas trae etiquetado en su chip la capacidad, o no se si es q comprendi mal sobre lo q estaban hablando   . El disco seagate, no creo q sea otro dispositivo "arreglado", puede ser q el BIOS del pc no reconoce mayor capacidad y solo deja usar los 130 GB, seria bueno q el disco duro fuera ensayado en otro equipo, y entre mas reciente sea el pc, mejor, para descartar.


----------



## raulitomyr

pues he formateado el flash con lo que tu indicas (low level format), Ahora cuando aslmaceno documentos, carpetas, etc, alcanza casi el GB (973 mb), pero cuando almaceno mp3, sigue igual. Revise por todo lado si hubieren archivos ocultos, pero nada. En cuanto a la funcion, siempre estuvo en normal (si la tiene como dices)
Como al parecer me das a entender que no es pirata, ¿Cual puede ser el problema?
saludos
raulito


----------



## audio21

He leido todas la respuestas del post y como usuario de productos con memorias, puedo afirmar que todo es *muy relativo*.
Se dice que lo barato sale caro, es verdad, pero también hay que saber aprovechar las ofertas.
En sitio como mercadolibre o deremate, muchas veces hay productos de bajo precio.
Cuando uno va a averiguar el precio en los locales de la ciudad (legales, con boletas) se da cuenta que el mismo producto cuesta casi el doble.
Conclusión apurada :*El que cuesta la mitad es trucho*  
Les cuento un caso un amigo se compró un celular nuevo en *La sucursal oficial de telefonia celular* y a partir de la semana comenzó a tener problemas. El servicio técnico lo hizo esperar dos semanas hasta darle una respuesta. Le dieron otro celular fallado y así lo estuvieron durante tres meses.
En los locales de mi ciudad las memorias cuestan el doble ¿Y son originales?
Y si se descubre que no ¿Que se hace? Un juicio sales caro por reclamar 150 pesos.
Siempre fué así, la única arma que tenemos para protegernos es la *Información*
La ignorancia y/o pánico solo sirve para nublar la inteligencia.


----------



## Helminto G.

soy mexicano y la pirateria esta a la orden del dia, asi que en parte ya estoy curado de espantos al respecto, asi que conociendo la mentalidad del falsificador supongo que intentara reducir costos y hara sus memorias de menor calidad lo cual sumado a los programas que requerira para simular la capacidad debe producir considerable temperatura, creo que eso es algo a considerar


----------



## fernandob

audio21 coincido contigo.

solo un par de comentarios:

1 --- ofertas compra uno de lo que conoce.

2--- empresas de telefonia celular no se ponen como comparacion ya que son todas unas sinverguenzas, no se por que pero la etica no la conocen.

3---- uno de lso motivos por los cuales las cosas salen mucho mas caras son por culpa de los ladrones mas grandes e la humanidad: los politicos >>>> impuestos.
el contrabando evita esos recargos.

saludos


----------



## ezequiel83

Por eso yo nunca voy teniminar de confiar de los vendedores de ebay o algo por el estilo


----------



## shpock

Proba desarmando la memoria principal, la memoria esta dividida en 8 partes, elpin 2 con el pin 6 representan la 1/3 d ela memoria convencional, es decir la memoria que maneja el resto .. puenteea el pin 2 con el 6 por 2 seg aprox


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

cielos vivi engañado jjejeje no es cierto muy buena informacion no sabia que eso pasara gracias por el aporte

y por lo de las memorias falcificadas hay gente que no tiene perdon


----------



## Dave02

capitanp dijo:


> Igual hay gente sin escrupulos



jajajajajaj, buena data


----------



## maezca

Habia visto por ahi, ahor ano recuerdo donde. Que una persona compro en una pagina (creo que era china) un nuevo disco duro externo con capacidad INFINITA a un precio bajo. Este lo compro y se daba cuenta que cunado subia un archivo solo quedaban grabados los ultimos 128mb de la informacion. Lo desarmo (era una carcasa similar a la de un disco duro externo pero muy bonita con las serigrafias correspondientes al disco infinito) y dentro vio un pendrive de 128 mb y dos pedazos de metal que hacian que el disco se sintiera. Y el pendrive estaba transformado para sobre escribir la informacion y nunca llenarse.


----------



## morta

creo que tengo por ahi un kingston data traveler de "16gb", que en realidad era de 1gb, despues del chasco y de reformatearlo a su tamaño correcto con un programita ruso q no recuerdo de donde lo saque anduvo bien hasta que se me estrolo contra el piso y se partio en varios pedazos.


----------

